# looking for a lizard



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am looking for a sungazer, _Cordylus giganteus_

i cant find one but if you know of a breeder or a store who has one, or have you yourself and looking to sell (crockeeper) it would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I will try to find a breeder for you.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Is this what you mean?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

This guy has six dwarfs for sale at $1,000 apiece. Just get armadillo lizards, very similar and a lot cheaper.

-PK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Is this what you mean?


 yes, and i dont need a drawft one, there average size is like 15"


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am looking but those things are soooo hard to find. I ussually get 20 some thousand search results on everything but this one I got like 10 pages of nothing.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

why the heck are they so expensive?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

they are rare. hard to find, my vet. have two breedeig a pairs.
but i cant send them USA.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i read that they arent really rare but just not imported much

i really want one but i guess if i cant find a cheaper one then i will have to go with the armadillo lizard which are being givin away almost :laugh:

what is the smaller species though, only about 4" long


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those look sweet! Do they get pretty fat?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Those look sweet! Do they get pretty fat?


 havnt seen a fat one, pretty much slim everywhere with big spikes

they have to be slim though to fit into rock crevases to escape preds


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

The cheapest I've seen them is around 800.00ea. they are around if you have the cash!


----------

